

Danah Boyd: Joining Microsoft Research in January   - bootload
http://www.zephoria.org/thoughts/archives/2008/09/21/i_will_be_joini.html

======
hhm
Related to this news: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=311371>

The one writing is Danah Boyd. Thanks a lot for posting it here bootload!

~~~
bootload
_"... Related to this news ... The one writing is Danah Boyd ..."_

Beaut hhm.

Busy this morning and I post before I look then edit later. I've updated the
title as you suggested. As a rule I tend not to post/read RWW - they
"advertorialise" their stories.

~~~
hhm
Very nice post, it's a pity more people didn't upvote it; I like the
interesting comments this kind of articles tend to produce.

------
rms
When did she start using capital letters?

